# First horse



## Wrachwal97 (19 July 2015)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on buying my first horse. I've been around horses all my life loaned a pony/horse here and there but was never able to buy one since no one in my family is horsey. Am looking to buy a horse next year and not too sure what to exactly look for. I know that I want the horse to jump and love it, something that I can school and enjoy it and event in the future. 'compete as well as be able to have quiet hacks with' kinda horse.  Any advice would be good, just not sure where to start. Thanks for all help.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 July 2015)

As it will be your first horse, it would be wise to find one that is already doing everything that you want successfully with their current owner.


----------



## Barnacle (20 July 2015)

How experienced are you? In what contexts have you loaned etc (what age horse, where from, what did you do with it)? Where will it be kept? How much is your budget? How big are you and are you likely to get any bigger?

Temperament and current extent of training will be your main consideration besides health. But you'll also want a horse that can carry you comfortably and that you can afford to keep. For  instance, a horse that's hard to keep at a good weight is not the one for you if you want to save on feed. Some breeds will be known for being easier keepers than others so even little things like that can narrow the field.


----------



## oldie48 (20 July 2015)

I'd avoid anything too young and green. you'll pay more for an older well schooled horse but I think it's money well spent. Also look for something a bit forgiving, forward but not lazy. It's easy to fall into the trap of buying something that feels safe because it's bone idle (I've done it!) and they can be a real pain, find something that wants to do the job! Good luck, I hope you find something suitable, be prepared to look at lots as a good first horse can be tricky to find.


----------



## Wrachwal97 (20 July 2015)

I've broken horses in before, I train youngsters at work and the horses I loaned were very experienced and not needed much when it comes to schooling and learning. I mostly hacked out, and did SJ, in hand and dressage shows. I'd most likely keep it at my work since am there almost every day. Am avreage height/weight but I like 16/17hh horses tbh. I feel more comfortable on taller horses than wee toots.


----------



## oldie48 (20 July 2015)

Goodness why on earth are you asking for advice, you are far more experienced than most who post on here? Get a nice youngster and bring it on yourself then at least you don't end up with other people's problem horses.



Wrachwal97 said:



			I've broken horses in before, I train youngsters at work and the horses I loaned were very experienced and not needed much when it comes to schooling and learning. I mostly hacked out, and did SJ, in hand and dressage shows. I'd most likely keep it at my work since am there almost every day. Am avreage height/weight but I like 16/17hh horses tbh. I feel more comfortable on taller horses than wee toots.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wrachwal97 (20 July 2015)

I've just never bought a horse so didn't quite know how to start. But I think i have the basic idea so am gonna start looking properly now


----------



## Abi90 (21 July 2015)

I'm in a similar position to you. I've been riding for 21 years and worked on a stud yard for 8. I'd help break in and school youngsters but had never had the opportunity to own my own.

I posted a similar thread recently asking if I was mad to be a green 5 year old, expecting people to say yes. However the response was that you don't have to have owned a horse to have experience. You do not fall into the category of a normal first time buyer!! Neither did I! 

Look for something that you feel comfortable with, regardless of age or experience, and if you believe you have the knowledge to bring it on (especially if you have help in doing so) then do. Equally if you want something that's already ready to go then go for something a bit older and more experienced.

Not having owned your own horse does not make inexperienced with the background you have. Just make sure you're surrounded by friendly helpful people who can help with the horse ownership side of stuff that you may have never encountered before.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 July 2015)

You might get a re habbed TB from a charity which specialises in ex racehorses, you can then expect to get something with talent, yet fairly inexpensive, but you need to like TBs as they can be prima donnas.
You should probably have a five stage vetting as you need a sound horse, no ifs or buts.


----------

